

How a geek dad and his 3D printer aim to liberate Legos - exch
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/04/05/how-a-geek-dad-and-his-3d-printer-aim-to-liberate-legos/

======
exch
TL;DR: Golan Levin designed printable pieces which can be used to connect
previously incompatible toy types together (LEGO, Playmobil, DUPLO, etc). As a
consequence, this raised a myriad of copyright infringement questions for the
future of 3D printable content.

~~~
DanBC
But see the problems Thingiverse have had, having to deal with DMCA takedown
notices. (Luckily the person dropped the DMCA takedown case.)

([http://www.shapeways.com/blog/archives/747-IP,-3D-Printing-D...](http://www.shapeways.com/blog/archives/747-IP,-3D-Printing-
DMCA.html))

